# Nach Bootscreen kein Bild



## Slizzzer (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo Linuxer!

Nach Jahren der Linux-Enthaltung möchte ich mich wieder mehr damit beschäftigen!
Aus diesem Grunde habe ich mir die Images von SuseLIVE und Knoppix geladen.

Der Bootvorgang läuft ohne Probleme bis der X-Server startet! Danach rödelt die DVD weiter, nur der Bildschirm meldet "kein Kontakt".

Ich vermute entweder, das als Standard der DVI-Port als Ausgang der GraKa eingestellt ist. Da ich keinen DVI-VGA-Adpter habe, kann ich meinen Monitor nicht umstellen um das zu prüfen!

Ich schätze, dass es einen Startparameter gibt, mit dem man das beeinflussen kann?!

Wer kann helfen?


----------

